# anyone remember the Partridge Family?



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know why it's considered the Brady Bunch's great rival. It's weaker in almost every way. (I'm looking at you, Tracy Partridge). The kid they added on the Partridge Family 's last season irritated me. He had hair that even the hippies would say "_Man, he looks like a little girl_". Seriously - put that little boy in a dress and with that hair, soon people would be offering him dolls, perfume and Mummy's clothes to play dress up in.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Back in the day this is what we called a girlie show - your sister watched twee stuff like this whereas us boys preferred the Double Deckers and Banana Splits.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I was only 14 or so and I watched it occasionally for a glimpse of Susan Dey. Holy guacamole! 

Actually Shirley Jones was stunning too, and nowhere near old enough to be the mother of all those kids.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought the comedy writing on the Partridge Family was pretty good. The Brady Bunch was cornball, boring family sitcom.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, we haven't seen you in a while around here. Welcome back.

As to the two, I only watched the Partridge Family. I think back then I had an aversion to orange kitchens. Plus, the Brady kids sang songs which made me want to gnaw my arm off.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought that both the Partridge Family and the Brady Brunch were garbage shows.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I was aware of both shows but didn't go out of my way to watch either.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I thought that both the Partridge Family and the Brady Brunch were garbage shows.


Of course they were. Why should they be any different from everything else on television?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Weston said:


> I was only 14 or so and I watched it occasionally for a glimpse of Susan Dey. Holy guacamole!
> 
> Actually Shirley Jones was stunning too, and nowhere near old enough to be the mother of all those kids.


Susan Dey made braces and zits sexy. Shirley Jones was hotter when she was a Librarian.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Aw i love those old shows.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Back in the day this is what we called a girlie show - your sister watched twee stuff like this whereas us boys preferred the Double Deckers and Banana Splits.


correct - I had hoped to forget most of the Tv (and music) that I listened to as a young teenager 

_Wacky Races _ could be an exception


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Triplets said:


> Susan Dey made braces and zits sexy.


She could also pick up radio stations with her braces. That's what I call talent.


----------

